# That one made me laugh for so many reasons….



## Arek

I guess I am evil, or maybe it is the Monty Python/Seinfeld/Mel Brooks effect, but I can see someone making a movie about it…..


----------



## Lincoln

Arek said:


> I guess I am evil, or maybe it is the Monty Python/Seinfeld/Mel Brooks effect, but I can see someone making a movie about it…..
> 
> View attachment 385964


They sound like real "go-getters". I'm sure they'll go far in their music career.


----------



## laristotle

She can always give him a rusty trombone.


----------



## Always12AM

realistically, this is more effort than Billie Elish and a number of super successful musicians in their 20’s invested in a music career.

That’s one thing I’ll give Justin Bieber credit for, he got his ass up and learned guitar and other instruments and went out in the cold and sang his ass off outside as a child.


----------



## tdotrob

Always12AM said:


> realistically, this is more effort than Billie Elish and a number of super successful musicians in their 20’s invested in a music career.
> 
> That’s one thing I’ll give Justin Bieber credit for, he got his ass up and learned guitar and other instruments and went out in the cold and sang his ass off outside as a child.


I think it’s cute you know so much about Billie Eillish and Justin Biebers personal life and careers.


----------



## Arek

laristotle said:


> She can always give him a rusty trombone.


”she”?
maybe it is xi?
HOW DARE YOU assume?
;-)


----------



## Roryfan

Arek said:


> I guess I am evil, or maybe it is the Monty Python/Seinfeld/Mel Brooks effect, but I can see someone making a movie about it…..
> 
> View attachment 385964


”….compromise on delivering or meet up…” 

Reminds me of an ex-GF whose idea of “compromise” was me doing what she wanted.


----------



## Alan Small

laristotle said:


> She can always give him a rusty trombone.


She/he


----------



## Always12AM

tdotrob said:


> I think it’s cute you know so much about Billie Eillish and Justin Biebers personal life and careers.


One tends to investigate the source of something that smells like shit.


----------



## laristotle

Alan Small said:


> She?


he/she/they/it whatever


----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> he/she/they/it whatever


I'm told there are quite a few new ones, LOL


----------



## laristotle

.


----------



## tdotrob

Always12AM said:


> One tends to investigate the source of something that smells like shit.


You can convince yourself whatever you want about your need to “investigate” but it’s obvious you love to gossip about teenage girls, girlfriend!


----------



## tomee2

Arek said:


> I guess I am evil, or maybe it is the Monty Python/Seinfeld/Mel Brooks effect, but I can see someone making a movie about it…..
> 
> View attachment 385964


As goofy as that sounds, I'd bet a dollar it's a serious attempt to get some free guitars from some nice generous people who just want to help others. 
Then sell them asap


----------



## Paul Running

Always12AM said:


> One tends to investigate the source of something that smells like shit.


If it smells, it sells.


----------



## Diablo

maybe im naive about this generations benevolence but the funny part for me is they think someone will get in their car to drive to give them something for free. entitlement or massive balls?
respectfully, if im giving away something for free, its on my doorstep and up to you to get your ass over to pick it up, unless you got a story much sadder than this one.

oh ya...starting a career in music without even as much focus on the type of instrument? good luck with that.


----------



## Milkman

Diablo said:


> maybe im naive about this generations benevolence but the funny part for me is they think someone will get in their car to drive to give them something for free. entitlement or massive balls?
> respectfully, if im giving away something for free, its on my doorstep and up to you to get your ass over to pick it up, unless you got a story much sadder than this one.
> 
> oh ya...starting a career in music without even as much focus on the type of instrument? good luck with that.


If I were you, I'd start a GoFu$#me page to help them on their quest....
🤮


----------



## Always12AM

tdotrob said:


> You can convince yourself whatever you want about your need to “investigate” but it’s obvious you love to gossip about teenage girls, girlfriend!


I love when someone that uses the word T dot to describe Toronto makes an attempt at insulting anyone.

If you are having a bad day and need to talk to someone, here:





__





LGBTQ - The LifeLine Canada Foundation


In this page you will find a list of online resources and apps around the LGBTQ community and the issues faced by their members.




thelifelinecanada.ca


----------



## Always12AM

Paul Running said:


> If it smells, it sells.


I agree


----------



## tdotrob

Always12AM said:


> I love when someone that uses the word T dot to describe Toronto makes an attempt at insulting anyone.
> 
> If you are having a bad day and need to talk to someone, here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LGBTQ - The LifeLine Canada Foundation
> 
> 
> In this page you will find a list of online resources and apps around the LGBTQ community and the issues faced by their members.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thelifelinecanada.ca


My name is Terry Robertson and I live in Edmonton there Teen Beat. Nice try!


----------



## Always12AM

tdotrob said:


> My name is Terry Robertson and I live in Edmonton there Teen Beat. Nice try!


Hopefully nobody insults Billie Elish (‘s musical ambitions) again on your watch again and triggers another outburst.

Knowing her age raises more alarms to me than knowing that she exists and is void of musical ability. All you have to do is own a vehicle with a radio to know all 2 facts that I’m aware of. Knowing how old she is sounds like the beginning of a long internet quest that you embarked on which ended with you shooting dust onto your iPad.


----------



## tdotrob

Always12AM said:


> Hopefully nobody insults Billie Elish (‘s musical ambitions) again on your watch again and triggers another outburst.
> 
> Knowing her age raises more alarms to me than knowing that she exists and is void of musical ability. All you have to do is own a vehicle with a radio to know all 2 facts that I’m aware of. Knowing how old she is sounds like the beginning of a long internet quest that you embarked on which ended with you shooting dust onto your iPad.


Dude no outbursts. Your writing paragraphs of super weak comeback attempts over a joke and obviously super rattled. Back to your teen gossip columns. It’ll be ok. 
For a guy who tries his best to fit in with the old boomer crowd you sure snowflaked on this one lol


----------



## 2manyGuitars

tdotrob said:


> My name is Terry Robertson and I live in Edmonton there Teen Beat. Nice try!


----------



## Roryfan

tdotrob said:


> My name is Terry Robertson and I live in Edmonton


Hey Terry, say hi to the Deaner for me. Hope youse guys are still givin’er!


----------



## Always12AM

tdotrob said:


> Dude no outbursts. Your writing paragraphs of super weak comeback attempts over a joke and obviously super rattled. Back to your teen gossip columns. It’ll be ok.
> For a guy who tries his best to fit in with the old boomer crowd you sure snowflaked on this one lol


The only time I’ll ever try to fit into a boomer is if Sally Field and me match on Bumble.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Always12AM

laristotle said:


> View attachment 386365


Sally Field age 34:









Sally Field 97 years old:









Billie Elish 19:









Billie Elish 34 years old:


----------



## Thunderboy1975

Billie Elish on the set of Mr Dressup


----------



## Diablo

Prime Sally was cute, More of a Raquel Welch man, myself.
always had a strange thing for Marie Osmond too. Noone ever talks about her being hot, but she does it for me.
seeing that Halloween just passed, the real debate is Carolyn Jones vs Yvonne Decarlo….i say Yvonne by a country mile.

hard pass on Billie Eilish in every way. She looks like she smells bad and has the body of a post menopausal housewife.
ive got time for Ariana Grande or Selena Gomez though, even though they both have a way too young look that makes me feel creepy even thinking it.

just thought you all needed to know this.


----------



## Always12AM

Diablo said:


> Prime Sally was cute, More of a Raquel Welch man, myself.
> always had a strange thing for Marie Osmond too. Noone ever talks about her being hot, but she does it for me.
> seeing that Halloween just passed, the real debate is Carolyn Jones vs Yvonne Decarlo….i say Yvonne by a country mile.
> 
> hard pass on Billie Eilish in every way. She looks like she smells bad and has the body of a post menopausal housewife.
> ive got time for Ariana Grande or Selena Gomez though, even though they both have a way too young look that makes me feel creepy even thinking it.
> 
> just thought you all needed to know this.


I think it’s weird that people don’t openly talk about how smokin hot Marie Osmond was as well. I’d rail her harder than Donnie did.











Helen Mirren 🤌🏼










S.S. 👌🏼










And as for Ariana Grande and Selena Gomez, there is nothing creepy at all about finding 30 year old Latina woman highly attractive.. They hit their prime at age 52.

I didn’t mean this to turn into a full out critique of Billie Elish’s looks. But Christ.. I’ve met 63 year old Dutch men with better legs.


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

ya'll being funny.

Seriously, Susan Sarandon was a piece. I knew that even when I was just a twinkle in my Poppa's eye. 
Props on the vitriol. 
@Always12AM youse a funny funny man. Dig the comebacks.


----------



## Always12AM

Mutant_Guitar said:


> ya'll being funny.
> 
> Seriously, Susan Sarandon was a piece. I knew that even when I was just a twinkle in my Poppa's eye.
> Props on the vitriol.
> @Always12AM youse a funny funny man. Dig the comebacks.


I’ll throw chirps at anyone on the internet..
But I’ll tell you from experience, once you know someone’s name is Terry, you don’t fight them in real life.

I’ve never met a guy named Terry who wasn’t willing to die in a wrench fight wearing a Jeff Gordon racing jacket over a pack of smokes.


----------



## Paul Running




----------



## Mutant_Guitar

@Always12AM There's a boy named Terry born in every trailer park of the universe. You can bet on that. Best to have the real world Terrys on your side before you start a wrench fight down at the Nascar swapmeet, I will make a bold note of that.


----------



## Roryfan

@Always12AM Jeff Gordon is for men whose manhood is questionable at best. You may live in Barrie but you’re obviously not FROM there. Change Jeff Gordon to Artic Cat and your story becomes plausible. Now get out there and giver!


----------



## colchar

Someone who I have on ignore must be posting in this thread as I missed the start of the whole Billy Eyelash thing.


----------



## Always12AM

Mutant_Guitar said:


> @Always12AM There's a boy named Terry born in every trailer park of the universe. You can bet on that. Best to have the real world Terrys on your side before you start a wrench fight down at the Nascar swapmeet, I will make a bold note of that.


I’ve met all kinds of Terry’s, and the one thing they have in common is that they could all over power Wendell Clark in his prime.

The name itself increases the bone mass in a child’s wrist and elbows enabling them to punch so hard and fast that you can see yourself falling down in third person.


----------



## Always12AM

Roryfan said:


> @Always12AM Jeff Gordon is for men whose manhood is questionable at best. You may live in Barrie but you’re obviously not FROM there. Change Jeff Gordon to Artic Cat and your story becomes plausible. Now get out there and giver!


Barrie is the only place I have ever lived where you have to check under your car for red heads and mulattos every time you pull out of your driveway.

Sometimes I’ll wave down the ice cream truck with a $50 just so that they can see what the truck looks up close when the music is playing and it’s not driving over them at 75km/hr.

It starts off with you wanting a Dilly bar and ends with Sarah McLaclan singing “in the arms of an Angel” in your head as you buy half of the trucks supply to feed the entire cast of Annie.


----------



## Always12AM

colchar said:


> Someone who I have on ignore must be posting in this thread as I missed the start of the whole Billy Eyelash thing.


I missed the start and the end of Billy Ellish’s entire career in the span of time that I wrote this sentence lol.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

Paul Running said:


>


Shake ‘n’ Bake?


----------



## Paul Running

2manyGuitars said:


> Shake ‘n’ Bake?


Back then it was "Wonder Boy" and the "Iceman".


----------



## 2manyGuitars




----------



## Diablo

Always12AM said:


> I’ve met all kinds of Terry’s, and the one thing they have in common is that they could all over power Wendell Clark in his prime.
> 
> The name itself increases the bone mass in a child’s wrist and elbows enabling them to punch so hard and fast that you can see yourself falling down in third person.


I can’t hear the name and not picture an Irish ruffian or pikey (ie the movie Snatch).


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

The only car Terrys are allowed (besides a Nascar) is an early 80's Monte Carlo. That's why you rarely see Terrys driving around, cause the rate of road-rage related vehicular manslaughter would get severely out of hand.


----------



## Roryfan

Mutant_Guitar said:


> The only car Terrys are allowed (besides a Nascar) is an early 80's Monte Carlo. That's why you rarely see Terrys driving around, cause the rate of road-rage related vehicular manslaughter would get severely out of hand.


Whenever I see a grown man riding a 10 speed and wearing regular clothes, I think “Looks like Terry got another DUI”.


----------

